# Spawning with no bubblenest?



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

Just a question to help with my research!

What happens if you spawn when the male hasnt constructed a bubble nest? Does this mean HE isnt ready/interested? Should you always wait till he has a nest ready? (In the appropriet breeding set up tank of course.)

I've seen my male attempt to make the nests, like practicing. But he never gets a big nest going. He still continues to practice for a long while. Although this new project he is doing is looking promising!

Another thing about Bubblenests. What or why would cause his bubbles to not "stick". It seems that most of the time, they just pop after awhile. Is this something in the water?

Thanks!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought I already posted a reply ..... well....

Not all males are good nest builders. Some males make nests after sensing a female, some after eggs are laid, while some are too lazy to fuss about constantly popping bubbles. lol. 
It's true that nests are signs of wanting to spawn. But a more reliable (IMO) indication is the flirt swim ritual. They swim in an "S" sort of pattern (both male and female). Particularly males still in solitary will swim this way when ever he sees another betta regardless of the sex. While females would do it if she sees a male. And when they are together, they will play a game of "follow the leader" until the male decides to "tag" ... or bash the female.... normal or psychotic? lol

Anyway, bubble nest will eventually pop. In water with thick surfaces (sort of dust layer) bubbles will last longer while water with pumps will pop bubbles faster. So no need to be concerned about that.


----------

